

Maths now proves that giraffes can swim - tengkahwee
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newstopics/howaboutthat/7793067/Maths-formula-proves-giraffes-can-swim.html

======
ghb
Giraffes don't swim. Simulations demonstrate they could, kinda, but it'd suck.
Giraffes don't swim.

